# Creative facebook announcements?



## lisaf

I'm going to be announcing after my scan on Thursday. I want something cute but not too cute or obscure etc...
I'm googling around and found these so far:
"has something in the oven and she's not talking about tonight's dinner"
"is barefoot and..."
"needs to borrow your old baby clothes" (or "will need to borrow your old baby clothes come May!")
"you know you're living in the 21st century when you spend months trying to figure out how to announce your pregnancy on Facebook"
"....has a good excuse as to why her pants don't fit! "
"has the Egyptian flu" (I didn't get this one at first so I had to look it up... its a play on words hinting that you are 'becoming a mummy')
"apparently has two heartbeats right now"
"[oven]bun[/oven]"
".&#8230;is pregnant&#8230;&#8230;.what&#8217;s your excuse?!"
"is nurturing her inner child&#8230;literally"
"twinkle twinkle little star, 
how i wonder what you are,
we hoped and preyed it would happen one day,
OH IM PREGNANT BY THE WAY!"

What do you guys think? Have any of your own to suggest?

EDIT:
Adding suggestions from the pages.. let me know if I miss any good ones:
"think she ate a baby"
"Yummy yummy yummy I got love in my tummy!!!"
"There is a pea in the pod... a bun in the oven... I Have Been... IMPREGNATED!"
"awaiting a special delivery"
"we have decided to expand our house by two feet... "
"Boy or girl, what will it be? We'll have to wait till June 2011 to see!"
"...Has a little something in the oven....and it ain't Christmas cookies!"
"What bounces but should never be dropped?"
"Honey, we need a bigger vehicle!"
just say "HB 147" see who gets it
we are renovating our home "............&.............have found a use for the spare room!"
"is carrying precious cargo"
"&#8230;is creating life, because that&#8217;s how I roll. Should be done the beginning to middle of May!"
"I hope two is easier than one!"
"&#8230;is growing brains and kidneys. Hard work."
"(Partners Name), is it ok if we tell everyone we are pregnant now?"
"has bid adieu to her toes and will see them again on (Due Date)"
"can count to 4 but is not sure how to wangle them"
"First came Love, second came Marriage, third comes a baby in a baby carriage!"
"It's official, I am no longer on a diet for at LEAST another 6 months"
"I never thought I would be so happy to be gaining weight!"
"Feeling nauseous these days, and smiling about it."
"(Partner's name) 'somehow' managed to put a baby in my belly!"
"can't wait till (due date)"
(for someone with several kids already) "Yes i do have a TV but it only shows PORN!"
"What can have a shower but not get wet?"
"we thought a family of 5 was an odd number.....so we changed it!"
"I'm growing a human! What's your super power?"
"What has dimples and a nose,
ten fingers and ten toes,
sweet fat little cheeks,
and in __ months you will meet? =) "
"Merry Christmas from (You), (Partner) and Baby **** No. 1!" 
"...hasnt eaten all the (mince) pies, she's PREGNANT"
". . . is making dinner for the three of us" (for first child)
"wishes she could have that pint that i've been countin. down for, but doesn't think my little resident would appreciate it!'"
"more than just a turkey in the oven this xmas"




Scan pic caption ideas:
"...........has 190 days to go..."
"Baby under construction"
"Think there's an alien in my stomach"
"first comes love, then comes marriage, then comes. . . . . "
"due for release __/__/__"

Other picture ideas:
change your profile pic to a jar of Prego spaghetti sauce
change your profile pic to a "baby on board" sign
post a picture of your child wearing a 'big brother/sister' themed shirt
post up a picture of the kids holding the scan picture and saying "look what mummy and daddy made for us"
take a picture with my husband. Make a little post under it that says: Dinner: $60, New clothes: $120, Ice cream: $6, knowing there is three people in the picture.... priceless


----------



## Crazy4Emily

I'm hoping to tell my daughter (who is 3) and film her saying that she is going to be a big sis. Just a few seconds worth, nothing major. That's my big plan. If she doesn't co-operate then I'm going to have to go to Plan B, which is along the lines of Hey Y'all, I'm pregnant! LOL Not real original, right??


----------



## staceyjc18

I'm going with....'think she ate a baby' haha :) xx


----------



## Mummymac

Im gonna say-

Yummy yummy yummy I got love in my tummy!!!

and put scan pic up


----------



## BostonMommy

Those are all so cute!!!!!!!! 

My plan was to do a digital scrapbook page taylored to either a boy or girl - depending on the result. Include the photo of the u/s and then upload it as a picture to my wall..


----------



## BostonMommy

Mummymac said:


> Im gonna say-
> 
> Yummy yummy yummy I got love in my tummy!!!
> 
> and put scan pic up

Oh that's super cute!! I might have to steal that saying for above my photo too...


----------



## we can't wait

lisaf said:


> "is nurturing her inner child literally"

:rofl:
i like that one :thumbup:


----------



## Shann

My announcement said, "There is a pea in the pod... a bun in the oven... I Have Been... IMPREGNATED!"


----------



## jenfen

my DH put that he had been helping me bake and there's a bun in the oven. I put that we are expecting more thatn the Easter bunny next April! They both got lots of good comments!

J x


----------



## Mrs-C

jenfen said:


> my DH put that he had been helping me bake and there's a bun in the oven. I put that we are expecting more thatn the Easter bunny next April! They both got lots of good comments!
> 
> J x

I like that one! We have family left to tell this weekend, then it will go on facebook.


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm still looking for something too...and now with all your good ideas i'm completely lost! :p

one i read here on BnB was
"awaiting a special delivery"
if you have friends who love to play games and guess etc that can turn out to be fun


----------



## Mrs-C

just found this one on google - I like it!

we have decided to expand our house by two feet...


----------



## hkj

I love the bun in the oven sayings, I think I will say something like that :) I'm dying to tell people lol xx


----------



## mommytoTandE

change your profile pic to the scan pic!!!

Or just say "HB 147" see who gets it

LOVE the one above "expand our house by two feet"!!!


----------



## mrscookie

What a brilliant thread!!

I have been wondering how to say it... mines not too creative but...

''Is shocked but pleased to announce that Cookie and me are baking a little biscuit''

lol! I cant wait to announce it, its gonna be one hell of a shocker for some folk let me tell you! We went to high school together you see, so we have all our old school pals to find out lol! 
xxx


----------



## aragornlover8

mrscookie said:


> What a brilliant thread!!
> 
> I have been wondering how to say it... mines not too creative but...
> 
> ''Is shocked but pleased to announce that Cookie and me are baking a little biscuit''
> 
> lol! I cant wait to announce it, its gonna be one hell of a shocker for some folk let me tell you! We went to high school together you see, so we have all our old school pals to find out lol!
> xxx

I think that's crazy cute!! :)


----------



## Dukechick

These are all so cute!! I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes just thinking about it! haha!!


----------



## mas

amazing!! i might post the pic and wait a bit... then post awaiting a special delivery! although I liked the expanding house by 2 feet...

I might also write, moving home to accommodate the next generation - Im meant to move house in a few weeks!


----------



## Babybear1985

BostonMommy said:


> Mummymac said:
> 
> 
> Im gonna say-
> 
> Yummy yummy yummy I got love in my tummy!!!
> 
> and put scan pic up
> 
> Oh that's super cute!! I might have to steal that saying for above my photo too...Click to expand...

Totally agree I love that!! Never really thought about how I would announce it on FB but now im wracking my brains lol xx


----------



## caseyann

Mrs-C said:


> just found this one on google - I like it!
> 
> we have decided to expand our house by two feet...

I love this one!!! :)


----------



## lisaf

I love the house one!!! DH isn't liking any of them... he doesn't see why we have to be clever about it... party pooper!


----------



## Pink_Tinks

I just posted my scan pic as my profile pic... within a matter of minutes i had loads of comments and me and oh had texts galore!


----------



## oxfairycakexo

&#8230;is creating life, because that&#8217;s how I roll. Should be done the beginning to middle of May!

I hope two is easier than one!

&#8230;is growing brains and kidneys. Hard work. 

(Partners Name), is it ok if we tell everyone we are pregnant now?

&#8230; has bid adieu to her toes and will see them again on (Due Date).

:) xxx


----------



## Louise1985

awww some good ones there :)

i like this one as will prob tell people around halloween :)

Trick or Treat, Swollen Feet, A new baby in June will be my treat! xxx


----------



## lisaf

ooh, I like the rhyming! I'll be announcing this week... think thats too soon for a Halloween rhyme?


I was thinking.. any super cute way that only works for the first kid? Don't want to miss out an not be able to use it on future ones! ;)


----------



## lisaf

bump


----------



## aussiettc

i'm think........"can count to 4 but is not sure how to wangle them"


----------



## BabyMama2010

I was thinking of maybe doing it like the nursery rhyme, slightly changing the wording 
"First came Love, second came Marriage, third comes a baby in a baby carriage!"

Or something equally as cheesy!! lol


----------



## katratrina

I was going to (before my sil ruined my announcement grrrr) buy a t-shirt for my youngest daughter saying "I'm going to be the bestest big sister ever" take a photo and upload it onto facebook and under it write "Chloe has a announcement." but my SIL blabbed before i got to do it!


----------



## mrsM78

Oooh.. I love all your ideas!! I've got a couple of months to go til the announcement but so far my favourite is "apparently has 2 hearts at the moment" or maybe "is growing a new brain... literally" with a scan pic. 
How exiting!!


----------



## mumov3

I was thinking ov sayin ..........is carrying precious cargo xx Love all these ideas!! :happydance:


----------



## BabyMama2010

Ohh Mumov3 I like that 1!! x


----------



## mumov3

Thanx babymama :winkwink: 

We got our :bfp: on the same day :happydance: xx


----------



## 24/7

I think I am just going to do the following.... 

24 is going to be a Mummy!! We are expecting our first baby, due 8th May 2011!! xx


----------



## KS1977

I have recently lost two stone as was doing weight watchers, so am going to put something like....'It's official, I am no longer on a diet for at LEAST another 6 months'. See whether people will ask why? x


----------



## XJessicaX

I am going to just post a picture of my 12 week scan!


----------



## Palestrina

Some recent ones I've seen on facebook are:

"I never thought I would be so happy to be gaining weight!"

"Feeling nauseous these days, and smiling about it."

I won't be announcing anything on facebook until the third trimester, but love all your ideas.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I just posted the due date " June, 19, 2010" made everyone ask...it was fun....I could just picture them doing the math lol


----------



## My_First

I posted mine as , 'Nick 'somehow' managed to put a baby in my belly!'


----------



## we can't wait

mumov3 said:


> I was thinking ov sayin ..........is carrying precious cargo xx Love all these ideas!! :happydance:

that's too cute :) i like that one! :thumbup:


----------



## LHill2010

What has dimples and a nose,
ten fingers and ten toes,
sweet fat little cheeks,
and in __ months you will meet? =)


----------



## jaimad

LHill2010 said:


> What has dimples and a nose,
> ten fingers and ten toes,
> sweet fat little cheeks,
> and in __ months you will meet? =)

Love that one!


----------



## monicanwk

LHill2010 said:


> What has dimples and a nose,
> ten fingers and ten toes,
> sweet fat little cheeks,
> and in __ months you will meet? =)


OMG I love this one! Or put your 12 weeks scan and write : "Baby under construction " :)



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev121pr___.png


----------



## mrscookie

My_First said:


> I posted mine as , 'Nick 'somehow' managed to put a baby in my belly!'

 
That's quality!!
:thumbup:


----------



## catswhiskas

I just put my scan pic up with the title "think there is an alien in my stomach"!


----------



## lisaf

bump


----------



## luckyme225

I think I might go out and take a picture with my husband. Make a little post under it that says: Dinner: $60, New clothes: $120, Ice cream: $6, knowing there is three people in the picture.... priceless.


----------



## lisaf

thats a good one lucky!


----------



## luckyme225

Thanks, gives me an excuse to have my husband take me to Azteca Mexican restaurant and buy some maternity clothes haha!!


----------



## Elveneye

Think I'll just post the scan picture and the weeks.. I'm sure people can figure the rest out themselves :thumbup:


----------



## ChristinaRN

"What can have a shower but not get wet?"
"we thought a family of 5 was an odd number.....so we changed it!"
"I'm growing a human! What's your super power?"


----------



## Maid Marian

Some amazing ones here! I'm gonna have to nab one of them! My favourites are:



Mrs-C said:


> we have decided to expand our house by two feet...




oxfairycakexo said:


> (Partners Name), is it ok if we tell everyone we are pregnant now?




Palestrina said:


> "I never thought I would be so happy to be gaining weight!"




ChristinaRN said:


> "I'm growing a human! What's your super power?"


----------



## lovepink

hehehe,

I love all of these! I thought about just posting the scan picture and number of days left according to my ticker.

"...........has 190 days to go..."

or as we are renovating our home "............&.............have found a use for the spare room!"

xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

i'm just going to prob put "can't wait till (due date)" then see what people say and i might say its a surprice as it will be... or i might post up a picture of the kids holding the scan picture and saying "look what mummy and daddy made for us"


----------



## lisaf

I made my announcement last week. I went with 'is barefood and...' The response was fun!


----------



## Mrs.Cullen

as i have 4 kids already im thinking of putting "Yes i do have a TV but it only shows PORN!"

xxx


----------



## ttcEmiy

LOL those are so cute! I'm putting up "first comes love, then comes marriage, then comes. . . . . " with a pic of the scan


----------



## Trying4ababy

I saw someone once chnage their profile pic to a jar of Prego spaghetti sauce...took awhile for people to figure it out


----------



## Trying4ababy

luckyme225 said:


> I think I might go out and take a picture with my husband. Make a little post under it that says: Dinner: $60, New clothes: $120, Ice cream: $6, knowing there is three people in the picture.... priceless.

Okay I guess I'm just all hormonal because that made me teary eyed:cry:


----------



## ChristinaRN

Here's some I;ve seen from another website.....
Boy or girl, what will it be? We'll have to wait till June 2011 to see!
...Has a little something in the oven....and it ain't Christmas cookies!
What bounces but should never be dropped?
....Seems to have 2 Heartbeats at the moment
Honey, we need a bigger vehicle!


----------



## ChristinaRN

bump


----------



## LittlePeople

I'l just be putting the picture on and leave it like that :)


----------



## lisaf

I've gone through and tried to add all the great suggetions to the first page for those who are just seeing this thread for the first time. If I missed anyone it wasn't intentional or your announcement was too individual/hard to explain in a quick list.


----------



## MommyWishes4

I put a picture up of my stomach and said "4 weeks." My friends are mostly guys, so they were like "4 weeks what?"

After I had some replies, I labeled the photo album "I'm Pregnant!" and put up a picture of my test. Everyone then replied with "Ohhh!"


----------



## kaspa

I did it on facebook and put.........Will be hearing the Pitter Patter of tiney little feet arriving in the house next May.


----------



## KS1977

Most of our friends know we live together and it's just the two of us so I also might put '. . . is making dinner for the three of us' and see what response i get. . . Or. . . 'wishes she could have that pint that i've been countin. down for, but doesn't think my little resident would appreciate it!'


----------



## MrsPOP

Well I'll be hitting 12 weeks 2 days before Christmas so Im planning to announce it on Christmas Day and putting either:

"Laura ********* hasnt eaten all the (mince) pies, she's PREGNANT"

or 

"Merry Christmas from Laura, DH and Baby **** No. 1!"


----------



## Maid Marian

KS1977 said:


> Most of our friends know we live together and it's just the two of us so I also might put '. . . is making dinner for the three of us' and see what response i get. . . Or. . . 'wishes she could have that pint that i've been countin. down for, but doesn't think my little resident would appreciate it!'

I love them!


----------



## mommytoTandE

Trying4ababy said:


> I saw someone once chnage their profile pic to a jar of Prego spaghetti sauce...took awhile for people to figure it out

that is hysterical!!! I see doing that for a few days then switching it to a scan shot! lol


----------



## Starglow

I think we'll be telling most people around Christmas so if I can hold out till Christmas eve I'll put us Merry Christmas from me and bump :) or something like that. Some great ideas here ...... Loving the too many mince pies one a few above lol x


----------



## miss cakes

ive not told anyone on facebook yet but after my scan i shall make my bubbas pic myprofile pic and leave it at that theres gonna be a few shocked faces haha x


----------



## tina3747

Mine will be .... Is pregnant !!. After 12 years of saying my son will be an only child I reckon that will be enough!!


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm going to put a pic up of my little boy with a t-shirt on that says big brother to be. I need to tell my work first as I return from my last mat leave on 15th of November


----------



## kmumtobe

16 weeks end december, so will have to be something along the line of 'more than just a turkey in the oven this xmas'. Xmas suprises all round sorted already!


----------



## Maid Marian

kmumtobe said:


> 16 weeks end december, so will have to be something along the line of 'more than just a turkey in the oven this xmas'. Xmas suprises all round sorted already!

hehe :rofl:


----------



## Criosaidh

12 weeks next week! :argh: Where the hell did that come from??

Am planning on putting up our next scan pix and something like "Due for release 25/05/11" :haha:


----------



## Ladybugbaba

think ill be using this one and taggin my hubbys name i love it x

"(Partner's name) 'somehow' managed to put a baby in my belly!"
"can't wait till (due date)"


----------



## beautiful_day

I think I might change my profile pic to a stork and see if anyone guesses :)


----------



## LittlePeople

I've announced today :) Just posted the scan pics up! And returned to millions of messages! :)

Think I may change my status to : Is finally ready to announce...I have a Jelly in my belly :) :flower:


----------



## Palestrina

You guys are very brave to announce so early. I'm definitely not going to announce until the 3rd trimester. I believe in the evil eye and don't want to give away such personal information about myself too soon. Family and friends first, work associates second, and strangers last.


----------



## lisaf

I have my privacy settings on facebook so that only people I know can see what I post.
Even then, I've subdivided people into categories where I can exclude or include a category of people from seeing what I post, pictures etc.


----------



## MommyWishes4

lisaf said:


> I have my privacy settings on facebook so that only people I know can see what I post.
> Even then, I've subdivided people into categories where I can exclude or include a category of people from seeing what I post, pictures etc.

Yes, mine is also on private. I only have my close friends and family on facebook.

I didn't know you could do the catagories like that - I saw the button about it, but haven't experimented with it yet.


----------



## lisaf

MommyWishes4 said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> I have my privacy settings on facebook so that only people I know can see what I post.
> Even then, I've subdivided people into categories where I can exclude or include a category of people from seeing what I post, pictures etc.
> 
> Yes, mine is also on private. I only have my close friends and family on facebook.
> 
> I didn't know you could do the catagories like that - I saw the button about it, but haven't experimented with it yet.Click to expand...

The way to do it is actually by making lists.
So I have a list of people I added just for games (or just so they'd stop asking to be added but I don't want to talk to them really).
I have a list for actual friends and a list for family.
My default settings for pictures etc is to exclude family and games 
I didn't want to have to stop and think if I wanted something to get back to my mom or be spread amongst my family. If I want them to see something, I have to consciously remove the security restriction for that post or photo album.


----------



## Maid Marian

Palestrina said:


> You guys are very brave to announce so early. I'm definitely not going to announce until the 3rd trimester. I believe in the evil eye and don't want to give away such personal information about myself too soon. Family and friends first, work associates second, and strangers last.

What's the "evil eye"? :/


----------



## Maid Marian

lisaf said:


> I have my privacy settings on facebook so that only people I know can see what I post.
> Even then, I've subdivided people into categories where I can exclude or include a category of people from seeing what I post, pictures etc.

I've made a group called 'pregnancy' so I can still post statuses and put up scan photos, and only the few people who I've told can see it.


----------



## FierceAngel

i think im gonna put 

.. & (partners name) are becoming a family of five!

and see what happens!


----------



## Palestrina

Rose_W said:


> Palestrina said:
> 
> 
> You guys are very brave to announce so early. I'm definitely not going to announce until the 3rd trimester. I believe in the evil eye and don't want to give away such personal information about myself too soon. Family and friends first, work associates second, and strangers last.
> 
> What's the "evil eye"? :/Click to expand...

It's a superstition brought back from the old country although everybody I know who still lives in europe still believes in the evil eye. The evil eye is caused simply by jealousy. If someone (anyone) is jealous of you or feels resentful of you may give you the evil eye or jinx you. Haven't you ever felt at some point you were telling someone some very good news about yourself and although their words said they were happy for you you could actually feel the jealousy they felt? I don't believe in evil people, the evil eye is not caused by evil people. It's simply caused by jealousy and we're all guilty of that from time to time. It may sound strange but I'd rather not do a facebook announcement until 3rd tri, when most dangerous complications of pregnancy are behind me.

Hey you think that's weird I know a girl who didn't tell ANYBODY that she was pregnant until after she gave birth because she was so scared of the evil eye.


----------



## pinkclaire

How do you keep it a secret until then? (just out of curiosity!) I'm showing now, by 20 weeks last time I had a noticeable bump (although I am quite slim so its a very noticeable difference!) What do you say if someone asks? I'd love to keep it a secret longer but know it isnt possible for me.


----------



## Palestrina

pinkclaire said:


> How do you keep it a secret until then? (just out of curiosity!) I'm showing now, by 20 weeks last time I had a noticeable bump (although I am quite slim so its a very noticeable difference!) What do you say if someone asks? I'd love to keep it a secret longer but know it isnt possible for me.

Well I'm only trying to keep it a secret to the general public throughout the first trimester. I have no problem telling people I'm pregnant in person or answering questions if people see my bump later on. I'll probably be showing by the 2nd trimester. I was only refering to facebook announcements. It's one thing for someone to see you and squeal in delight that you're pregnant. It's a totally different thing IMO to post unsolicited photographs of my womb. It's just too private for me.

Please understand that I use facebook mostly for work. I have nearly 500 "friends" only some of which are actual friends and family. The rest are colleagues of mine - it's a networking site for my job which also contributes to my reason for not wanting to post too many private things.


----------



## pinkclaire

Palestrina said:


> pinkclaire said:
> 
> 
> How do you keep it a secret until then? (just out of curiosity!) I'm showing now, by 20 weeks last time I had a noticeable bump (although I am quite slim so its a very noticeable difference!) What do you say if someone asks? I'd love to keep it a secret longer but know it isnt possible for me.
> 
> Well I'm only trying to keep it a secret to the general public throughout the first trimester. I have no problem telling people I'm pregnant in person or answering questions if people see my bump later on. I'll probably be showing by the 2nd trimester. I was only refering to facebook announcements. It's one thing for someone to see you and squeal in delight that you're pregnant. It's a totally different thing IMO to post unsolicited photographs of my womb. It's just too private for me.
> 
> Please understand that I use facebook mostly for work. I have nearly 500 "friends" only some of which are actual friends and family. The rest are colleagues of mine - it's a networking site for my job which also contributes to my reason for not wanting to post too many private things.Click to expand...

Ah ok I understand now. Yes that's what I did with james, I never did a big announcement on fb as I'm far to private for that. This time I feel differently, everyone already knows I'm a mum so I'm happy to do one but totally understand where your coming from I felt the same.


----------



## SamiraNChris

This thread is fab!!!! ive saved it for when im at the point where i can announce it on FB! 8 weeks yet zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz xx


----------



## Aquarius24

Im going with either 'is carrying precious cargo' or 'is expecting a special delivery next July' all those quotes are fab though! x


----------



## Itsychik

I'm going to post, "who can tell me the significance of June 28, 2011??" and wait for someone to figure it out :)


----------



## MandyV

Very cute thread ! I can't wait to make the annoucment on face book lol !!!! I'm not sure what I'm gunna post so many good ideas !!


----------



## callyd

I am a theatre performer, who was in Mamma Mia in Canada, so I wrote-

"MAMMA mia, here I go AGAIN!" and posted the u/s pics. Everyone thought it was a cute way and very fitting as it is my 2nd pregnancy. lol


----------



## LilMissHappy

twinkle twinkle little star, 
how i wonder what you are,
we hoped and preyed it would happen one day,
OH IM PREGNANT BY THE WAY!

think this is what im going for when i hit 12weeks. or i do like the "has had more than turkey in her oven this xmas"


----------



## strawberry19

oh i love them all!!!! were waiting till xmas so im really loving all the christmas ones :)


----------



## Sunshine31

.... is officially eating for two this Christmas


----------



## Blzgak

I'm due September 4th which is labor day weekend. I was thinking of putting something along the lines of "September 4th is literally going to be a labor day weekend." Do you think that's too cheesy?


----------



## Mrs_Random

This thread is great, me and OH have been thinking what we can put after we have told all our friends and family I will be putting something on facebook, I want the world to know......I wanna tell them know, but just 9 days to wait!

I was thinking of.....

.........has a new job: Full time, great benefits and lifetime contract, start date Aug 2011.....new job title: MUM!


----------



## mistyscott

Mrs_Random said:


> This thread is great, me and OH have been thinking what we can put after we have told all our friends and family I will be putting something on facebook, I want the world to know......I wanna tell them know, but just 9 days to wait!
> 
> I was thinking of.....
> 
> .........has a new job: Full time, great benefits and lifetime contract, start date Aug 2011.....new job title: MUM!


hehe - this is a great way of doing it. I might have to steal your idea if that's ok? :) still 4-5 weeks before I can put anything like that though.


----------



## SAglas

Palestrina said:


> You guys are very brave to announce so early. I'm definitely not going to announce until the 3rd trimester. I believe in the evil eye and don't want to give away such personal information about myself too soon. Family and friends first, work associates second, and strangers last.

I was going to ask why you would have strangers on facebook but then read your replies to others.


----------



## SAglas

These are all fab, my husband doesnt want me posting it on facebook at all, he is so against facebook, has put me in a bit of a downer to be honest. The suggestions on this thread are great.


----------



## WendyG

My OH and I changed our profile pictures to tell the Facebook world. Ever seen the movie Juno? Well, I changed my picture to Ellen Page from Juno, all pregnant and whatnot. OH changed his profile pic to the character in the movie who got Juno pregnant.


----------



## Wolfie

Blzgak said:


> I'm due September 4th which is labor day weekend. I was thinking of putting something along the lines of "September 4th is literally going to be a labor day weekend." Do you think that's too cheesy?

I like this one and I'm not even American (I'm assuming labor day weekend is a USA thing..)


----------



## Claudia83

https://www.someecards.com/baby-cards/were-or-more-specifically-im

I really like that e-card lol

I hadn't thought a lot about it since we're waiting til week 12 to say anything. I currently have another cousin who is a week or two further along than I am who announced she was pregnant at 6 weeks! Here I'm so nervous to say anything at all!


----------



## ashley2pink

I love the apparently I have 2 heartbeats. Its no cheesy like some of the others. I would add though..Went to the Dr's and apparently I have 2 heartbeats!
Also, I didnt look through all of them, but a friend on facebook who was expecting her 3rd wrote: 1+1=3? Go Figure! I thought that was cute. I kinda like the not way obvious way of announcing pregnancy. Im actually not going to announce my pregnancy on fb until I find out what I'm having! But Im kinda wanting to earlier so I can use a cute announcement!! Maybe I can find a cute way of announcing pregnancy and gender??


----------



## AuntBug

We're getting a new car so we can fit our two dogs and a baby seat. I was thinking of posting a pic of the new car with a comment "room for the dogs and a baby seat" I post pics of my dogs all the time.


----------



## Ruthalaska

I don't know what I am going to do yet, but here are some I've seen from my friends that I thought were cute:

One of them just started updating her status every week with the size of the baby, like the tickers: She would just post "lime" as her status and then the next week it would be "plum" (or whatever). Some people caught on right away and some didn't, and once you figured it out it was fun to follow along as the baby grew.

Another friend didn't announce she was expecting her third child until very close to term, and then she posted something like "I know it is getting crowded in there, but if you could use your words instead of kicking me I would appreciate it."


----------



## chrissypf1

I like this one.... " You know you're living in the 21st century when you spend months trying to figure out how to announce your pregnancy on Facebook"


----------



## submarinegirl

Blzgak said:


> I'm due September 4th which is labor day weekend. I was thinking of putting something along the lines of "September 4th is literally going to be a labor day weekend." Do you think that's too cheesy?

That's awesome - you've GOT to use! It almost makes me wish my due date was 9/4... except I'd have to wait an entire extra month.


----------



## MMonroe8

We recorded baby's heartbeat, put it on a loop, set it to the ultrasound photo as a movie, and posted it!


----------



## AndreaBat

Mine will be .. "Little hands and Little feet with a Strong Heartbeat .. Tiny fingers and tiny toes what I am yet no-one knows .. From my head to my bum im the size of a plum. Im 12 weeks old so the folks have been told .. My name is 'Smartie' and my Mom and Dad are about to have a BIG PARTY" .. :o}


----------



## kellybeeb

Mine will be 'Cannot wait until the summer my 23rd, Gregs 28th, our 2 year wedding anniversery and 7 years together . . . Did I miss anything? . . . Oh yeah the baby!'


----------



## jett

love this thread, still not sure what I'm going to use though ;)


----------



## KatieMRi

Almost makes me wish I was on Facebook.... NOT

I thought of some good ones whilst I was half asleep, even if I won't be using them lol. 

'Remember, remember the 10th September, when our baby will be born'
'Riddle me this - We should get a TV'

:D


----------



## allaboard

Saw one the other day on here or somewhere can't remember - went like this "(name) has already lined up a job; long hours, demanding customer, lifelong commitment. Start date October 2011" Or something like that, wish i could find it again, it was better than that!

Not sure I'm going to officially announce on FB or even imply until 5 months when I've had my scan and know if it's healthy then told my DS.


----------



## linley

We went with, "...Is expecting the unexpected.. in or around September" then left it for everyone to work out.


----------



## RyliesMummy

luckyme225 said:


> I think I might go out and take a picture with my husband. Make a little post under it that says: Dinner: $60, New clothes: $120, Ice cream: $6, knowing there is three people in the picture.... priceless.

I love it! I might have to steal that one!

One of my friends announced hers by updating her status to "My Eggo is preggo!" From the movie Juno!


----------



## Newmommy2011

I'm trying to figure out how in the world you've hid your pregnancy this long!!!!!!!!


----------



## JZW

We're due on our 1st wedding anniversary, so will probably be along the lines of "j is busy growing our first wedding anniversary present, due 01.10.11" or maybe "j doesnt have to buy a first anniversary present on 01.10.11, she is growing one herself, hope it will be delievered in time ;)" can't wait for announcement day.
I love the "first come loves, second comes marriage..." or maybe i will just stick with just a blatant "bun in the oven, up the duff, knocked up, expecting, pregnant!!!!!!"


----------



## Tommee

Palestrina said:


> It's a superstition brought back from the old country although everybody I know who still lives in europe still believes in the evil eye. The evil eye is caused simply by jealousy. If someone (anyone) is jealous of you or feels resentful of you may give you the evil eye or jinx you. Haven't you ever felt at some point you were telling someone some very good news about yourself and although their words said they were happy for you you could actually feel the jealousy they felt? I don't believe in evil people, the evil eye is not caused by evil people. It's simply caused by jealousy and we're all guilty of that from time to time. It may sound strange but I'd rather not do a facebook announcement until 3rd tri, when most dangerous complications of pregnancy are behind me.
> 
> Hey you think that's weird I know a girl who didn't tell ANYBODY that she was pregnant until after she gave birth because she was so scared of the evil eye.

This has just scared the crap out of me :cry:

It's my Wedding Anniversary today and someone (family) has put on my FB happy anniversary to me, DH, DS and bump, I hadn't put anything on FB at all about my pregnancy, I'm 28 weeks now so in my 3rd tri. I never announced either about my DS just some people knew and I 'chatted' with them about it but not anything formal. I was maybe going to put something on my status today about my Wedding Anniversary and rhyme about baby number 2 in with it? I'm too scared now, although it doesn't take much for me.


----------



## 20102001

Love this thread! :thumbup:


----------



## AngelBunny

god my friend kept banging on about the evil eye at first *growl* im announcing on facey monday night, gonna have a good trawl through this thread for some ideas. although im sure ill get over excited and just blurt it out xx


----------



## LeeLouClare

luckyme225 said:


> I think I might go out and take a picture with my husband. Make a little post under it that says: Dinner: $60, New clothes: $120, Ice cream: $6, knowing there is three people in the picture.... priceless.

I LOVE THIS!! I'm totally doing this!


----------



## lesleyann

We i should be due near my birthday in november so going to post something like

"Lesleys birthday pressent is under construction its a real one a of kind" 

Or if my due date it but back i will put

"Lesleys christmas pressent will be early this year"

Will be telling people just after my Lo's and Oh's birthday in may lol


----------



## babylove719

A friend of mine put on facebook 
"girls clothes are pink, boys clothes are blue, I can't wait till _____ because that's when I'm due!" 

I thought that was really cute but of course I don't want to use exactly the same as someone else. I'm still thinking about it. I wanted a cute little line but I can't choose so I was thinking of just posting my ultrasound pic and putting "introducing our little pumpkin, due Halloween!" 

We'll see I have a week or so to decide...


----------



## t33cup

-love this thread. Ive been umming an ahhhing over how to do this and if I even want to. The evil eye point is something ive been thinking over too not because i believe that it has any power/energy but i dont particularly want to sense anybodies negativity atm you know? It kind of worries me. I have told everyone close; family and close friends and everybody has been very happy and excited and that's enough for now. Maybe an 'announcement' will happen more naturally later on. I particularly like the photo idea mentioned above :D


----------



## nicquick

I was thinking about something like

remember remember the 5th of November, is due to go with a bang !!


----------



## cranberry987

I quite like 'you know you're living in the 21st century when you spend months trying to figure out how to announce your pregnancy on Facebook'

Was also thinking 'gonna be a weird xmas, will either be big and fat or have a wobbly-headed newborn'

or plain ol' 'is preggo'


----------



## KristinaD

I really like 

"(Partners Name), is it ok if we tell everyone we are pregnant now?"

I think thats the one i will use <3


----------

